# Goodbye H&I tv



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, I watch too much television. Mostly I have it on for the noise. Could be the radio playing tennis matches for all I really care. But every so often I do actually watch a bit of tv, usually when resting from doing chores or when my back is hurting bad. H&I has been playing several shows I enjoy. Thursday was _Monk_ day, and all _Star Trek_ tv series were on every evening except Saturday. But not today. Today METV has moved to the channel that used to show H&I. H&I is gone, moving to a new channel that is _coming soon_. And it's on what used to be a UHF channel. The UHF channel reception is a bit spotty because the antenna needs to be turned. The turner box broke a few years ago and we just haven't bothered to fix it because we don't watch that much tv and I was happy with 2 VHF channels. 

Whine over, life is pretty good to have just a stupid tv channel to complain about.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes, if this is your only problem, than i would love to switch 
We gave up regular tv a while ago and def dont miss it...AT ALL
Commercial/disease free movies here and there...just awesome.
And most of the day we dont have anything going...we found out for us, that we are actually more productive without side noises.
Nature in our area provides enough "music"
Sorry to hear about your loss...but i bet what ever show you watched, you will find it online...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have AMI TV which is Accessible Media Inc (designed for the hearing and visually impaired) and I would be devastated if we were to lose this as it also has shows such as MONK, MATLOCK, COLUMBO, SUITS, CHICAGO HOPE, JUDGING AMY, LONGMIRE and lots of really good movies. The old series are so good.

I watch more TV now because of physical limitations and also because we have 8 months of winter. No apology as I really enjoy it. PBS, Knowledge Network, Discovery, Nat Geo etc. are our favourites. I would definitely spend the money to fix the box for convenience and more choice.

I am not a TV addict as I can go days without watching but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nash Bridges on Monday, Jag on Wednesdays, Macgyver and Marshall Law on Saturday, or at least so I heard.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> ... Yes, I watch too much television. Mostly I have it on for the noise. Could be the radio playing tennis matches for all I really care. But every so often I do actually watch a bit of tv, usually when resting from doing chores or when my back is hurting bad.


We no longer have a TV. We used to get three channels, When they shifted to low-power digital broadcast, we lost two channels. The one channel we can get comes and go with the weather. So after buying the converter box and an antenna amplifier, we decided to just get rid of the TV.





> ... H&I has been playing several shows I enjoy.
> ... Today METV has moved to the channel that used to show H&I. H&I is gone, moving to a new channel that is _coming soon_.


What is 'H&I'?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ET1 SS said:


> What is 'H&I'?


Heroes and Icons


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

House on tuesday, Numbers on friday. 

I like Macgyver. I have some of the seasons on dvd. I have Star Trek the original on blue ray. 

Meinecke, if you swap bodies with me you've got a deal! But I'll warn you, back is jacked up and my right leg still feels like it's 3 inches longer than the left. And if you don't do an hour of stretching exercises each day the legs and back don't want to move the next. Oh, the hot flashes are still pretty horrible. But things are improving, life is good.

ET1 SS, H&I is Heroes and Icons. All the channels now have trendy names. Stupid, IMO. H&I shows a lot of older programs, some I enjoy, some I don't. The good thing about it is that the series they show during the week, then Star Trek in the evening, runs the shows in the order they were originally broadcast. You don't see the same episode 3 weeks (or days) straight like reruns used to be broadcast.

I'm going to miss Captain Janeway. They were just about ready to run into the Borg children. I could buy the dvd set, only about $70.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Cathrine?...haha...have them all on my file server...from archer to Picard over Corson Dex etc...
Do you have a decent internet connection?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Since I finally got true high speed internet out here in the middle of nowhere, I stream pretty much anything I want. Have a fire stick, Amazon prime and Netflix. covers most anything I want.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> Since I finally got true high speed internet out here in the middle of nowhere, I stream pretty much anything I want. Have a fire stick, Amazon prime and Netflix. covers most anything I want.


My internet is 6 meg, so not "high speed". It streams pretty good. We put up a 40' antenna. I'm set.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Everything I like is old, so its cheap, I just buy the dvd or bluray,,...I got star trek tng used on bluray for like 30 bucks...….in better sound and video quality than television.

The last box was 10 cents a movie,...….it was 2 boxes of 600 for 60 bucks each,...kept the good ones and sold the rest back on ebay for about the same price.

If you are really serious, the goodwill does pallets for about 300 bucks,....


I plan on a pallet one day for a winter project when I am bored,sift thru them and sell back the rest for what I paid...….


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> My internet is 6 meg, so not "high speed". It streams pretty good. We put up a 40' antenna. I'm set.


I remember 6 meg.
Wife and I trying to stream netflix downstairs. One kid in his room on the ps4 and another one on his Xbox. About 90 seconds into our show we'd hear the door swing open and feet stomping heavily down the hall. They'd say something like-
"I'm lagging!"
"The ping rate is awful."
"I'm in the middle of something!"
"Can you guys just go to bed?"

Now we have fiber and Netflix, Amazon and Ytube. Mostly too busy to watch much and life is good.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

our 'dsl' is 2Mbps down and 0.3Mbps up


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Meinecke said:


> Cathrine?...haha...have them all on my file server...from archer to Picard over Corson Dex etc...
> Do you have a decent internet connection?


The connection is decent with unlimited data, the laptop not so much. The sound quality is not great and the graphics card is not very good. I get headaches when I watch tv or movies on it very long.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I totally sympathize with you re losing that program.

We live in the middle of nowhere and have a coop who controls our TV, Internet and phones. No going around them unless you go with satellite which we had very poor results with during critical weather times. I tried to go around for phone but even AT&T could not help. We do have fiber optic and what they call 5G even though it is not. And we pay a fortune but no other choices. 

Anyhow, so our TV choices are limited by what they choose to carry even with the premium packages and we cannot 'stream' (whatever the heck that is) the new Star Trek shows. We are Star Trek addicts, all of the shows. 

Now, PRIME (the thing from Amazon that delivers some TV shows we cannot get elsewhere) has decided that our 5 year Panasonic TV (only used full time since we moved here full time 3 years ago) WILL NOT BE SERVICED BY AMAZON. No kidding. So I pay for Prime but cannot get Prime on TV. This is crazy. We did a 'go around' by plugging in my laptop to the TV (brilliant DH) and it works but looses picture quality. AND we have to set up a TV tray each time, move the computer and all the cords.

I will keep PRIME for the free shipping (kids and family all out of state) but this is nuts. All the good old BRIT, AUSSIE and USA shows are on Prime for free. None on our TV package. 
I do realize this is a First World problem. But after gardening hard all day, dang I like my old shows.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> Nash Bridges on Monday, Jag on Wednesdays, Macgyver and Marshall Law on Saturday, or at least so I heard.


Which Macgyver?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

light rain said:


> Which Macgyver?


Original.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> My internet is 6 meg, so not "high speed". It streams pretty good. We put up a 40' antenna. I'm set.


Believe itor not. I can stream with just over 1 meg. Action sequences get pixilated but normally prety good.

I tried it with sports and it did not work


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

ET1 SS said:


> our 'dsl' is 2Mbps down and 0.3Mbps up


Oh I wish. Anywhere from 0 to 1.5 dl where I am


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

light rain said:


> Which Macgyver?


Richard Dean Anderson, the good one, IMO.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Richard Dean Anderson, the good one, IMO.


You're right. The remake just didn't have the same appeal as the old one. I believe that show sparked people's imagination, especially children, to ponder and improvise. Our family rarely missed an episode years ago...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Richard Dean Anderson is also an extremely talented actor. He brings his characters to life. 
We have a few seasons of _MacGyver_ on dvd, somewhere in the library.


----------



## Reliablemrb (10 mo ago)

*The H and I TV network keeps doing stupid things. First of all, as a lover of Star Trek, having watched it for about five years on the h&i TV network , I am now sick and tired of it. Can't they get any other programming after five years of the same thing over and over. Come on! Last year , for one day, Sunday, they had new shows. Thank heavens! New things like Sheena, The Beastmaster, Relic Hunter, and more. It became my favorite television day without question. But after only two months , and not even showing 1 complete series, they took the shows off and replace them with the Untouchables, which they had ran on Sunday all day long for years. So we're back to The Untouchables again! Who would want to see that again, and again, and again, and all day long. Good grief! Ridiculous! Wake up H & I! Now, they have installed a new irritation. After each commercial break they put a pop-up ad in the bottom right-hand corner of the screen distracting you from the programming and infuriating the viewer Beyond imagination. Goodbye H and I, until you wake up , get rid of the irritating pop ups, and get some different programming!!!*


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Troll.

The tv has a channel button and an off button. I would have been thrilled to watch _Star Trek_ every evening for the past 5 years. I watched it daily for 10.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have not watched TV in years, but my wife does.

Last month, we got a letter from the cable TV company saying that they will discontinue normal cable TV in a month or two. (That's the 85 channels that I don't watch, but I pay $100 a month for.)

I feel about that the same way I felt 32 years ago when my previous wife said that she was moving out . . . 

I have already put up and tried an over-the-air antenna. We can get about 20 digital channels (for free) that are broadcast by nearby towers. And my wife already mostly uses Roku and stuff that comes over our wifi internet connection.


----------

